# Need sulcata tortoise



## Luke225 (Jan 19, 2012)

Am looking for a female sulcata for my Oscar. I just am not going to pay these crazy prices out there. Would prefer a rescue. Any advice on where to go.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Luke!
Can I ask a few questions? No matter how I write it, this question may come out wrong and please do not take it that way. Nothing negative is meant by it. It's more just a curiosity thing.

Why are you wanting to breed Oscar? Wanting more babies for yourself? Wanting the experience of having one hatch? What? 

You do realize, the sweet Oscar you know, may become a much more aggressive, destructive, and determined to get out of his enclosure animal, if he has had a female of his own. You also realize you may need to have two enclosures, because more then likely Oscar will pester the female and cause her stress. Helps if you have a very large enclosure... do you?

How big is Oscar currently?


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh this is a can O' worms Luke...

With out getting into whether or not any more people should breed sulcatas, I just want to caution you that if you put a single female in with a male, even in a huge outdoor enclosure, he will likely harass her relentlessly. You need multiple females and lots of sight barriers and a very large enclosure to do it right. Adult females are hard to come by. People just don't often want to part with them. Rescues don't want them to be bred and will usually not give them to you if you are going to mix the sexes.

If you do find a female, or a few, be prepared to separate your male into another enclosure. They can sometimes be brutal and abusive, and you need to have a plan "B" ahead of time. Also, you will start getting a lot of eggs and you will need to decide what to do with them all and how you feel about all aspects of the subject. Did I say a lot of eggs? I really mean A LOT of eggs. 100 per female per year would not be unheard of.

This will be a tall order for you. Good luck.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Michael:

Female sulcatas don't come along very often. Most all you get through the rescues are male.

Here are the only rescues I could find:

http://marylandpet.com/reptile_rescue_maryland.htm

Delaware


Societies

Delaware Herp Society
Ashland Nature Center
Brackenville & Barley Mill Rd
Hockessin DE 19707

Endangered Turtle Protection Foundation
POB 4617
Greenville DE 19807




Rescues - Herp

Delaware Reptile Rescue & Rehabilitation
Gil & Kathi Coombes
Ellendale
Pager# 302-854-4889


I took in a pair of sulcatas about 15 years ago and had to separate them after about a month. The male just wouldn't leave the female alone. He was mounting her so often that he was wearing thin spots in her carapace. After I separated them he was VERY obnoxious and tried breaking down fences to get to her.


----------



## Laura (Jan 19, 2012)

oscar doesnt Need or want.. a female to be 'happy'. in fact, he will be happier without. He is not lonely.
Can you support two seperate 100 pound torts? got a huge yard? $$


----------



## Luke225 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. Oscar had one female at one time in a 1+ acre enclosure and when I brought them indoors during the colder months they each had separate rooms or together in one room. One summer, My female was taken. Someone knew what they were doing because Oscar was left alone. No, she did not escape. Since then he has mellowed out quite a bit. Does not eat the way he used to and is not as active. I heard if I had two male it would make them more agressive. Is this right? Thanks again for the quick responses. Being a newbie I did not know that my posting was moved. I'll get the hang out of this.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

Two males will almost certainly be aggressive toward each other. They can kill each other if left alone. The only way I haves seen multiple males together is in very large outdoor enclosure with lots and lots of sulcatas. Sometimes these "mixed" pens can house more than one male. Often, even in these situations, a male or two will have to be removed and live alone because they are just too combative. With smaller numbers of tortoises, smaller enclosures, or multiple males the chances of them getting along just get smaller and smaller.


----------



## Luke225 (Jan 21, 2012)

Tom said:


> Two males will almost certainly be aggressive toward each other. They can kill each other if left alone. The only way I haves seen multiple males together is in very large outdoor enclosure with lots and lots of sulcatas. Sometimes these "mixed" pens can house more than one male. Often, even in these situations, a male or two will have to be removed and live alone because they are just too combative. With smaller numbers of tortoises, smaller enclosures, or multiple males the chances of them getting along just get smaller and smaller.


Thanks!
I have on a 15 acre mini farm 4 horses, 20 boer goats, 150 chickens, 3 dogs, 6 hogs, frogs,lizards and whatever animal that passes by..


----------



## Luke225 (Jan 21, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Michael:
> 
> Female sulcatas don't come along very often. Most all you get through the rescues are male.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the info. Will try them out!

Michael


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 22, 2012)

Arizonasulcata.webs.com


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Arizonasulcata.webs.com



Luke225 is in Deleware, Austin, and he's looking for a rescue. Do you have females for cheap to no price?


----------



## Luke225 (Jan 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Arizona Sulcata said:
> 
> 
> > Arizonasulcata.webs.com
> ...



Thanks for the help.
Michael
(Townsend, Delaware)


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Luke225 is in Deleware, Austin, and he's looking for a rescue. Do you have females for cheap to no price?



I sure did, just practically gave one away yesterday for 200.


----------



## Luke225 (Jan 25, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Luke225 is in Deleware, Austin, and he's looking for a rescue. Do you have females for cheap to no price?
> ...



Don't forget I live in Townsend, Delaware. Let me know if you come by another one. Thanks!


----------



## Luke225 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanted to let everyone know that I finally found another Sulcata here in Delaware. Can you imagine that! The lady can not take care of it because she is a truck driver and is not home to give the proper attention to her Sulcata.
It is 3 yrs old with and excellent smooth shell.

Thank you for all your advice and help!
Michael


----------



## Laura (Feb 12, 2012)

awsome.. 
just be prepared to keep them seperate.. is a three year old big enough to be in safeyl with your other one? is it a male? 
It sounds like you have plenty of room to keep seperate.. just be prepared. 
he may have gotten along just fine with your other female.. but this is not her.. and he has been alone for a bit..


----------



## Luke225 (Feb 12, 2012)

Laura said:


> awsome..
> just be prepared to keep them seperate.. is a three year old big enough to be in safeyl with your other one? is it a male?
> It sounds like you have plenty of room to keep seperate.. just be prepared.
> he may have gotten along just fine with your other female.. but this is not her.. and he has been alone for a bit..



Too young to tell if it's a male or female but have a seperate area for it. Would not put them together My Sulcata has about a 19 inch shell and the new Sulcata is about 7 inches.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 12, 2012)

If that thumbnail pix is your Sulcata Michael you need to take better care of him in that his beak is terribly overgrown and you should have known that. You shouldn't be feeding strawberries to a Sulcata as fruit is not good for them. Give him softened squash if you want to give him a treat.


----------



## Luke225 (Feb 12, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> If that thumbnail pix is your Sulcata Michael you need to take better care of him in that his beak is terribly overgrown and you should have known that. You shouldn't be feeding strawberries to a Sulcata as fruit is not good for them. Give him softened squash if you want to give him a treat.



Thank you! I give him three strawberries once a year.
Michael


----------

